# I Don't Think So!!!!!



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

There is no way I would sell this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/You-can-have-my...7QQihZ017QQcategoryZ14110QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

big rockpile


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Wow! I can't believe he's getting bids!


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Very unique idea....I know I could not do it


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

wow, maybe i should offer to surrender my license...nah, lol.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Dont know if I knew I was going to have a busy year and likely wouldnt get to do much hunting it might be a thought . It would have been a plus two years ago when I only got half a days hunting in all year (still bagged a nice one  )


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I imagine theres a catch. Maybe he knows he wont be able to hunt for some reason and hes just seeing if some fool will pay him.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

ROFLMAO That is too funny!! Its like hello PETA put up or shut up... Here is their chance to take a hunter out of the field for a bit. LMAO


----------

